# I hate my step family, and don't understand why it hasn't fallen apart yet.



## Elrohir (Feb 16, 2017)

Well! I'll admit it I'm venting, because I'm too broke to afford a therapist and so here it is. My so called "stepfamily" was never properly blended. Probably, because my Dad's girlfriend moved in a month after her husband died, and neither of them suspected that their actions affect the people around them. Well! Lately I got into a nasty scratch with her mom and dad, which was very heartbreaking sense I started to emotionaly adopt them as grandparents. It was one of Beth's (the girlfriend) kid's birthday party, and this year they were having it at Beth's parent's house. 10 minutes before we were all about to leave, the birthday girl (Lian), who turned 8 was climbing on this beat up old truck with her friend. Well, Beth's 13 year old son, Alex, starts to freak out and whine for them to get off of the truck. Beth's dad looks at Alex and say "Now, Alex. Look at it. Do you really think two little girls can really make it look worse than it already is?" After 5 minutes od hearing Alex whine over the truck I asked, "Oh my gosh, What, is it your lover or something?". Then all of a sudden, Beth's dad, Tom, turns to look at me and then he starts ranting how need to be put in my place and that I've forgotten my place. I am then told that the crappy old looking truck belonged to his dad. Tom, then proceded to go into his ouse where he announced to everyone that I was outside talking crap about Alex's dad. He blew the situation so out of proportion that he wasn't even repremanding me for anything, he was just assaulting my character. It was ridiculous. You can tell who that man truly cares about, because he acts as if those are the only people who were affect by Beth's late husband's death. It's ridiculos, and my dad and beth have been together for 7 years and I'm done with everything revolving around alex. That boy acts like a brat whenever he wants and justifies "because his dad died", and it was heartbreaking for the first 3 years, but it's enough now. I used to fear that Alex would kill his sister because he seemed to genuinly hate her, and I used to fear that Alex would kill himself when he went into hysterics when playing videogames, and where was his grandparents then? They act like that boy is their whole world except they would rather drink and forget, than forgive and forget. I genuinly hate them right now, and that feeling never sits well. I even tried messaging them through facebook, because keeping silent won't change anything, but alas I'm afraid they'll never change for the better... They never do with those people. I know I'm insensitive, but, seriously. I'm angry for a legitamit reason, right?


----------



## Keke24 (Sep 2, 2016)

How old are you OP?


----------



## pianobabe (Feb 9, 2017)

Keke24 said:


> How old are you OP?


Ditto. You sound very young. This is an adult forum. I'd have to know how old you are before I could decide whether to respond.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Elrohir,

It's too bad you are surrounded by adults who act like ill behaved children.

It's a bit hard to give you much input without knowing your age and more about you. I too would like to know how old you are. Do you have any siblings besides your steps?

Like are you old enough that you could move out and do something to make your life better, like college, or trade school or go into the military?

You are not going to be able to change the adults. So you might as well focus on yourself.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

pianobabe said:


> Ditto. You sound very young. This is an adult forum. I'd have to know how old you are before I could decide whether to respond.


Actually we do have underage posters here. Sometimes more than others. Which is why we have the rule: " Do not post any content that would be inappropriate for young children to see."

Young people are welcome here.


----------



## Keke24 (Sep 2, 2016)

pianobabe said:


> Ditto. You sound very young. This is an adult forum. I'd have to know how old you are before I could decide whether to respond.


Nuh uh. OP's age will help us tailor response.


----------

